# Best German Shepherd Training Book?



## steven

Hi Everyone,

I will be getting a GSD puppy in coming months. I have read a huge amount of information on the internet and this website but was wondering can anyone recommend me a good book I can buy that has all the raising/training/socialization/crating/tips for GSD's in one book?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

I've found most general training books for ANY puppy (plus this forum  ) work well. I have more a tendency to get books/DVD's about specific training topic (clicker training? Agility?)


----------



## onyx'girl

When I was waiting for Karlo, his breeder suggested Purely positive Training by Sheila Booth. Not sure what you are going to do with your pup, but most venues will benefit with the foundation that comes with the puppy chapters in the book. Worth the investment!


----------



## steven

onyx'girl said:


> When I was waiting for Karlo, his breeder suggested Purely positive Training by Sheila Booth. Not sure what you are going to do with your pup, but most venues will benefit with the foundation that comes with the puppy chapters in the book. Worth the investment!


Nothing specific, she will be a companion for my partner and I - thankyou for the book title I will look into it.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

The Dog Listener by Jan Fennell is great!


----------



## Stosh

I like "The Other End of the Leash" by Patricia McConnell. Not breed specific but lots of info on behavior, how to relate to your dog as well as training commands.


----------



## steven

I think I specifically need more info on correct crating procedures as well as basic training. The pup we are getting will be around 8 weeks.


----------



## Chicagocanine

I think a puppy book is good for puppies, and it should cover crate training and etc as well...
I don't know a lot of puppy books but there is Before Your Get Your Puppy and After You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar. 
You can download Before You Get Your Puppy for free here:
"Before You Get Your Puppy" download from Sirius Dog Training


For training it depends on what training style you plan to use. One book I like is The Dog Whisperer by Paul Owens (no relation to Cesar; Paul Owens actually used the title first.)


----------



## MountainGSDs

Read them all. It's like raising a child, there are trendy "new" innovations and then there are some tried and true. Every dog has a different personality and requires slightly tweaked training methods.
Visit trainers ask questions and read everything you can get your hands on.


----------



## Pepper311

I have a few books on training because I was brushing up on my skills. I really like the book called "The power of Positive Training" I think thats it look it up on amazon. Its a great book and breaks things down for you really well. Most of the training is clicker training methods. Its great for a first time dog owners or someone that just want to brush up. 

I also have "Don't Shoot the Dog" Thats a great one too about positive trainer and even ties in how Positive conditioning can train people and kids.


----------



## Jesse Wild

...


----------



## Deb

Read different books, general puppy raising book and GSD ones. You can get most for free at your local library. Find the puppy classes and obedience classes around you and ask to be able to observe them. I'd look for an AKC S.T.A.R. class for your puppy. Puppies don't read books, they don't all fall into the same method of training. Each one is an individual. But most of all, plan fun things with your puppy. Find a safe place for some off leash running. A nice place to be able to go for a walk. I look forward to seeing pictures of your puppy when you get him or her.


----------



## Jenny720

I like the -your German shepherd puppy month by month- book. It's a basic puppy book. Talks about changes the puppies go through as they grow.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00I...h+by+month&dpPl=1&dpID=510eJEIukAL&ref=plSrch


----------



## SamsontheGSD

I like The Art of Raising a Puppy by the Monks of New Skete. It's not geared specifically toward GSDs, but the Monks raise/breed GSDs, so a lot of their methods were developed on Shepherds. In particular the potty training part WORKS. Basically you repeat a command like "go potty" over and over outside when you want them to use the bathroom. When they finally do you praise like crazy. Over time you dog becomes conditioned so that you can tell them to go potty and they will automatically do it. Just be warned not to give the command until you're outside. We made that mistake around day 4 and he immediately squatted right by the door.

It also helps to put a bell by the back door for your dog to ring when it wants out. That saved us from many accidents.

To echo another person's comments find a STAR Puppy class. Samson takes his test next week.


----------

